# ألف مبروك to the Arabic forum!



## elroy

Today, Jana submitted the 1000th thread in the Arabic forum!

* Congratulations, Forum!*  

As the moderators of the Arabic Forum Cherine and I would like to thank all of those who have contributed to the forum's success in its year-long existence.

In celebration of this occasion, we would like to get to know more about each other and our connection with the Arabic language.  We've put together some questions that we hope you can answer (and that we will answer too) to begin some interesting discussions.  Feel free to answer as many of the questions as you'd like, although we'd of course like to you to answer as many as possible.   You are also free to add questions to the list that you'd like others to answer.   ​For our non-native learners:

-Why did you choose to learn Arabic?
-What is your favorite part about the language?
-What are some of the difficulties you faced or still face while learning it?
-Are you interested in Arab culture as well?  If so, what interests you more, ancient or modern Arab culture?
-Have you read any books in Arabic?  If so, which ones?  Would you like to comment on one or more books in particular?
-Have you spent any time in the Arab world?  Any experiences you'd like to share with us?​ 
For our natives:

-What fascinates you the most about your own language?
-Has the forum helped you learn anything about your own language?  If so, what?
-Do you have a favorite author/playwright/book/poem?
-What linguistic differences between your dialect and others do you find the most striking? 
-Would you like to learn a dialect besides your own?  If so, which one and why?​ 
اليوم، كتبت ينا الموضوع الألف في منتدى اللغة العربية!

  *مبروك يا منتدى!*  

بصفتنا مدير ومديرة منتدى اللغة العربية نود أن نتوجه أنا وشيرين بالشكر لكل من ساهم في نجاح المنتدى خلال العام الذي قد مضى على تأسيسه.

واحتفالاً بهذه المناسبة نود أن نتعارف ونتحدث عن علاقتنا باللغة العربية.  لقد قمنا بجمع بعض الأسئلة التي نود أن تجيبوا عليها (وسنجيب عليها نحن أيضًا) لنبدأ نقاشات مثيرة للاهتمام.  خذوا راحتكم بالإجابة على أي عدد من الأسئلة، مع أننا طبعًا نود أن تجيبوا على أكبر عدد ممكن منها.   بإمكانكم أيضًا إضافة أسئلة إلى القائمة التي تودون أن يجيب عليها الآخرون. ​
​لدارسي اللغة الأجانب بيننا:

-لماذا قررت أن تتعلم العربية؟
-ما أكثر شيء تفضله في هذه اللغة؟
-ما هي الصعوبات التي واجهتها أو لا تزال تواجهها خلال دراستك لها؟
-هل أنت معنى بالحضارة العربية أيضًا؟  إذا كان كذلك، بماذا أنت معني أكثر، بالحضارة العربية القديمة أم الحديثة؟
-هل سبق وقرأت أية كتب بالعربية؟  إذا كان كذلك، أية كتب قرأت؟  هل لك من تعليق عن كتاب أو عدة كتب بشكل خاص؟
-هل سبق ومضيت وقتًا في العالم العربي؟  هل من تجارب تود أن تشاركنا إياها؟

لأهل اللغة بيننا:

-ما أكثر ما يثير إعجابك في لغتك؟
-هل ساعدك المنتدى على تعلم شيء جديد عن لغتك؟  إذا كان كذلك، ماذا؟
-هل لديك مؤلف/شاعر/كاتب مسرحي/كتاب/قصيدة/مسرحية مفضل(ة)؟
-ما أكثر ما يلفت انتباهك من اختلافات لغوية بين لهجتك وغيرها من اللهجات؟
-هل تود أن تتعلم لهجة أخرى غير لهجتك؟  إذا كان كذلك، أية لهجة ولماذا؟​​​​


----------



## linguist786

I would like to personally first of all CONGRATULATE elroy and cherine for their *amazing* moderating. Without them, this forum really wouldn't be what it is. (and I'm not just saying that!) Secondly I would like to THANK them for their never-ending help with my Arabic. I think we will all agree that they (nearly) always contribute to every thread made in the Arabic forum (and unlike mine, they're actually very useful and interesting! ).

Finally, I would also like to thank all the regulars here:
Abu Bishr (recent member, but very very thorough in his explanations! شكرًا جزيلاً أخي)
Heba (very helpful native - reminds me of cherine sometimes )
Jana (your questions are always very intriguing! Sorry for my annoying useless posts that hardly help!)
Josh Adkins (very clever guy, amazing knowledge)
Whodunit (always helps when he can and his questions are always thought-provoking)
J.F de Troyes (great guy, always has valuable contributions to make)
abusaf (amazing personality! great religious knowledge too ما شاء الله)
zooz (great native, always helps)

I hope I haven't missed anyone out!!

Now for the questions  (first one is an added one)


> - How long have you been learning Arabic?
> 
> - ~4 months
> 
> - Why did you choose to learn Arabic?
> 
> - Initially so that I could understand the Qur'aan. But later on, I was literally amazed at what a beautiful language it is, so I am going further to learning fuS7a. I am honestly struggling to find the right words to express what an amazing language Arabic is, but I can say it will never cease to amaze me.
> 
> - What is your favorite part about the language?
> 
> - I think for me, it's got to be the concept of root letters. No other language has this amazing linguistic feature other than Arabic. I love the way root letters mushroom into many different possible words. I love the fact that much of Arabic grammar is concerned with manipulating root letters into different patterns.
> 
> - What are some of the difficulties you faced or still face while learning it?
> 
> To be honest, I can't pinpoint anything in particular. At the moment I'm being very lazy and can't actually be bothered to sit down and formally learn anything!  I used to do that at the beginning, but now I'm just relying on things like instant messaging, random 15-minute dictionary-reading, and now hopefully communicating little bits with Arabs at university (not yet seen any, but have arranged to meet through a scheme called _face-to-face_ ).
> I think I really need to sit down and start learning formally again like I used to - otherwise I'm not going to get very far very quickly!
> 
> - Are you interested in Arab culture as well? If so, what interests you more, ancient or modern Arab culture?
> 
> - To be honest, not really (except learning about the stories of the prophets in the time of the prophet Muhammad [S.A.W]). It's the language that does it for me. I think once I've learnt fuS7a well enough, I might go on to learn the Egyptian dialect. (it seems interesting lol)
> 
> - Have you read any books in Arabic? If so, which ones? Would you like to comment on one or more books in particular?
> 
> - haha.. i'm not that far ahead yet . Oh actually, I read (present tense "read", not past ) an Islamic book (very famous actually) called قصص النبيين which is basically various stories of different prophets. It starts off with relatively simple Arabic, but gets more difficult (in terms of grammar/vocabulary/structure, etc). I've not read much at all to be honest. (probably about one-tenth). Hopefully will get further with that as my Arabic progresses.
> 
> - Have you spent any time in the Arab world? Any experiences you'd like to share with us?
> 
> Well I went to Morocco this summer. Unfortunately, I didn't know much Arabic at that time so I didn't speak any there. I did however take a Moroccan Arabic phrasebook, which proved to be very useful!! I got us some good bargains hehe.
> Also, I have been to Saudi Arabia (مكة المكرمة, مدينة المنورة) twice for the 3umra. The last time was 3 years ago. Hopefully I (well my family) is intending to go to Hajj this year, so إن شاء الله I will be going again.


----------



## jester.

Congratulations on your first milestone, Arabic Forum 


From unregular reading in your forum I see that you are a very nice and friendly community, not unlike the community in our cosy German forum...
(A little advertisement here )

 Well, keep up the good work. 

As I'm not planning to learn Arabic we will see each other again when you've managed to write another 1000 threads.​


----------



## abusaf

أهلا بكم وألف مبروك على مرور عام كامل على هذا المنتدى

 بالنسبة إلى الأسئلة المطروحة فسأحاول جهد طاقتي الإجابة عليها

أولاً بخصوص ما دفعني إلى القيام بدراسة اللغة العربية فهناك أسباب عديدة. السبب الأساسي كان, كما ذكره محمد, قراءة القرآن الكريم وغيره من الكتب الدينية, لكوني مسلمًا غير عربي. أود أن أقول أيضًا أنني بمرور الوقت وجدت نفسي تائقًا إلى أن أتعلم المزيد من علوم اللغة, ليس فقط الحروف والكلمات البسيطة

 قد مضى حوالي سنة ونصف منذ بداية دراستي للغة العربية

ثانيًا الشيء الذي يعجبني بشكل أكثر في هذه اللغة, هو, أعتقد, الأوزان المختلفة و أبواب الفعل وما إلى ذلك, وعدم وفرة الدخلاء فيها, حين يريد أحد أن يتعلم اللغة الفرنسية أو الأسبانية على سبيل المثال, فسيجد أنه يعرف كثير من الكلمات مسبقًا, لكون اللغة مشتقة من نفس الأصل, وهو في الغالب اللغة اللاتنية. بينما يجد الراغب في تعلم اللغة العربية كلمات وعبارات جديدة لم يراها قبلاً وبالتالي يشعر وكأنه يدخل عالمًا جديدًا.
بسبب الاستمتاع الذي وجدته في دراسة اللغة العربية, شرعت بتعلم اللغة الفرنسية, متوقعًا نفس التمتّع ولكن سرعان ما تركتها ورجعت مهرولاً إلى اللغة العربية


 ثالثًا, الصعوبات التي واجهتها خلال دراسة اللغة العربية

بالطبع لا تخلو أي دراسة عن صعوبات. ولكن جدير بالذكر أن معظم الصعوبات التي يواجهها الطالب حين يهم بتعلم اللغة العربية, غالبًا ما تكون في بداية الدراسة, عندما يدرس ويحاول استيعاب القواعد المؤرقة. ولكن للمثابر نتائج, وحين يتمكّن من تجاوز تلك المصاعب الأولى تنفتح له أبواب عالم حافل بالأدب الجميل والحكمة الكريمة. ومن عجائب اللغة العربية أنه يستحيل القول "الآن قد تعلمت اللغة العربية", لأن لكل كلمة تتعلمها, تجد آلآف من الكلمات والأوزان لم تقع عيناك عليها من قبل, وهكذا يكون الحال للجميع, حتى للناطقين بهذه اللغة منذ الولادة, إنها من أكبر اللغات في العالم. ولكن أسهل ما يتعلم المرء كلمات ومفردات جديدة, لأن النظام في اللغة العربية ثابت وتقريبًا لا توجد استثنائات, بينما تجد في غيرها من اللغات أن لكل كلمة وزن وقواعد جديدة

 أخشى أن أطيل عليكم فسأكمل سائر الأسئلة بإذنكم بإيجاز

بالصراحة لم أكن مهتمًا كثيرًا بالحضارة العربية بشكل عام, سافرت إلى مصر ورفضت الذهاب لأرى الأهرام وغيرها مما يدفع السائحون إلى زيارة مصر أفواجًا. بيد أنني استمتعت كثيرًا بالجو ومخالطة الناس الطيبين والكرام. أتمنى العودة إلى مصر في المستقبل إن شاء الله

 قد سبق لي قراءة كتب عديدة باللغة العربية, معظمها من الكتب السياسية والدينية وحتى قصص والكتب في الطب

خاتمًا حديثي هذا أود أن أمد أطيب التحية لجميع الأعضاء وأشكركم جميعًا على كل ما قدّمتم من المساعدة و المؤازرة وطرح الأسئلة والنقاشات المثيرة للاهتمام

 وكالعادة أرحّب بالتصويبات فيما يخص نصي هذا 
 
I was going to translate but it got to long so I'll just put it in Arabic. 

Anyway, I want to thank everyone as well. ​ 


​


----------



## zooz

*سنةٌٌ ويزيد، ألف موضوع، والقادمُ واعد. كل عامٍ والمنتدى وجميع الأعضاء المتميزين بألف خير
وسلامة. نتمنى من الله العلي القدير أن تكون العائلةُ كلها مجتمعةً السنة المقبلة، وكلّ سنة،
لتُطفيء شمعتنا الثانية.

ستة أشهرٍ انقضت وانا في هذا المنتدى حيثُ سنحت لي الفرصة أن أتعرف على مجموعة بارزة
من الأعضاء ما لبثوا إلا وقد أصبحوا بومضةٍ أصدقاءً أعتزُّ بمعرِفتِهم. فأمّا أحبائُنا من ذوي
اللسان العربي، فأمّا وإني أرى اللغة العربية تمشي رافعةً رأسها كأمِّ العروسِ في ليلة زفافها
متباهيةً بفلَذَاتِ أكبادها الذين سطّروا أمجادها من خلال علْمِهم ومواهبهم وتمكُّنِهم من ربطِها مع
شقيقاتها الأخريات. وأمّا أحبائُنا قاصدي اللغة العربية، فإنّا نُحيّكُم ونشُدُّ وعلى سواعدكِم على ما
تقومون به في سبيلِ طلبِ العلْمِ وحمْلِِ أحدِ مشاعِلِ المعرفة. فتحيةً صادقةً من القلبِ، ووقفةَ اكبارٍ
لكم

وأودُّ في هذا الموقفِ أن أُعبِّرَ عن إعجابي المتنامي يوماً بعد يوم بأصدقائنا مُتعلمي اللغة على
خلفِية ما استَشعَرتُ من جهودِهم العميقة والصادقة في العملية ِ التعليميّةِ أولاً، وبالأسئلة
المنهجية وبعض أدَقِّ التفاصيل ثانياً والتي تنُمُّ عن مستوىً راقٍ وإلمامٍ رفيع بمختلف الجوانبٍ
اللغوية. فالعديد منّا يعلمُ أنه ليس من السهل بمكان تعلُّمُ اللغةِ العربيةِ كونها لاتحوي جذوراً
مُشتركةً إلا مع قلّةٍ من كثرة. أتمنى أن نكون بالقليل الذي نُقدِّمُهُ على قدْرِ عزيمتكم لنُعزِّز ثمارَ
نجاحِكُم حين تقطِفُونها. بُوركتم، وقُدُماً سيروا

طبعاً لايُمكننا إلا وأن نتوجه بالشكر والإمتنان العميق لجميع القائمين على المنتديات المختلفة،
ونخص بالشكر والتقدير الصديق العزيز الياس والصديقة العزيزة شيرين على كل ما يقومون به
من جهودٍ للرقي بالمنتدى إلى ما نطمح إليه. فشكراً لكم جزيلاً على كل شيء


أما عن الأسئلة المطروحة، فستكون أجوبتي مختصرةً كما يلي

- ما يثير إعجابي بالعربية هي اللغة بعينها ككل. فكافة جوانبها من نحو وصرف وأوزانٍ
ومفرداتٍ تجعلها متميزةً ورائدةً بين اللغات المختلفة. ومما يميزها في ناظري هو ربطها لأكثر من
ثلاثةٍ وعشرين دولة بعروةٍ لا يُمكن حلِّها

- بدون أدنى شك كان للمنتدى تأثيرٌ في اثراء الجوانب المختلفة في لغتي الأم من قواعدٍ ومُفرداتٍ
وامتداداً إلى تعميق فهم وربط اللغات الأخرى التي أتقنها ببعضها البعض

- بعضٌ مما يُثيرُ اهتمامي هو الشعرُ الجاهلي، شعراء الإسلام، والعصر الأموي والعباسي إضافة
إلى بعض شعراء العصر الحديث كأحمد شوقي وايليا أبو ماضي

- أكثر ما يلفت انتباهي بين مختلف اللهجات هو التنوع الواسع في المفردات بين دولة وأخرى،
وحتى بين مدينة وأخرى في الدولة نفسها. جانبٌ آخر وهو مدى القدرة على فهم اللهجات الأخرى
وحتى الوصول إلى درجة عدم الفهم والصعوبة في التواصل

- نظراً للظروف الخاصةِ بنشأتي، فانا أُتقن العديد من اللهجات السورية، بعض اللهجات
السعودية، اللهجة المصرية، واللهجة الفلسطينية. يتضمن ذلك التحدُّثَ والمفردات والتعبيرات
المتنوعة. اللهجات قيد التطوير: الكويتية، التونسية، والمغربية

شكراً للجميع، وكل عامٍ وأنتم بخير
*​


----------



## Heba

Congratulations forum 
I want to thank the moderators -elroy and Cherine- for their great efforts. I also want to thank all the other friends here for their contributions.



linguist786 said:


> Heba (very helpful native - reminds me of cherine sometimes )


 
Thank you Mohammad . It really pleases me that I remind you of Cherine sometimes. I wish I can be as helpful and linguistically competent as she is.

I am surprised you started only four months ago. You are such a quick learner ماشاء الله 


jester. said:


> Congratulations on your first milestone, Arabic Forum


 
Danke Jester. Thank you for your sweet words  . I sometimes visit the German forum too (in a desperate attempt to remember some of the German I learned a few years ago) or to have some sentences translated; it is a wonderful community .



abusaf said:


> وكالعادة أرحّب بالتصويبات فيما يخص نصي هذا ​


 
abusaf, I cannot find any mistakes in your post . I really really admire the quick progress you've made. 
Your Arabic is almost flawless ماشاء الله.

Now, my turn to answer the questions

-What fascinates you the most about your own language?
Simply everything
-Has the forum helped you learn anything about your own language? If so, what?
It added to my vocabulary. Also, the questions of our non-native friends made me think about things that I used to take for granted without thinking about the reason why they should be used the way they are.
-Do you have a favorite author/playwright/book/poem?
Ahmad Shawqy, some lines from Salah Jaheen's poems
-What linguistic differences between your dialect and others do you find the most striking? 
Certainly the way we pronounce the letter ''geem''
-Would you like to learn a dialect besides your own? If so, which one and why?
Syrian or Lebanese dialects. Actually, a few words which my Syrian friends at high school used have made their way into my Egypian dialect and replaced their Egyptian equivalents. For example, I still say ''كتير حلو '' or ''حلو كتير '' instead of ''حلو قوي '' .


----------



## cherine

Thanks to all who said those nice words. Pleasure is all mine, the forum wouldn't have been what it is without you all guys. As for me, I just love being in the forum, being able to help people from time to time is a great joy of my life.

Well, I guess it's my turn to answer those questions 
I'll put my answers in English, then try to give a translation in Arabic, but hope not to be boring 

All comments are welcome of course 

For our natives: -What fascinates you the most about your own language?
Like others said, it's the great maliability of the language. From three letter (by the way, Linguist, it's also a feature of Hebrew, and maybe other Semitic languages too) we can make a noun, a verb, a word indicating the place and/or the time of the action ..... such a wealth !
I also love what some can consider a negative side : the differences between the various dialects. I consider this a wealth, an enriching feature of the language.
-Has the forum helped you learn anything about your own language? If so, what?
Oh Yes ! I learned many new words (just learned 2 new words today  ) I learned expressions used in other Arab countries that I've never hear before. And, another important thing: I learned how to speak about Arabic grammar in English terms, something totally new for me.
I hope I could help others in learning Arabic grammar.
-Do you have a favorite author/playwright/book/poem?
I can put a whole list 
Authors : most of the Egyptian novelists. I'm ashamed of not having, until now, read what other Arab authors have written, but I intent to.
Playwright : Yusuf Idris, Ali Salem, Lenin el-Ramly....
Poets :
1- In Fus7a: Al-Mutanabby,
Nazar Qabbany (great Syrian poet), Iliyya Abu Mady (Lebanese poet who lived in US), Ahmed Shawky, Kamel al-Shinnawy, Ibrahim Nagy... (Egyptians)
2- In 3ammeyya : Sala7 Jahin, Abder-Rahman el-Abdnoody, Ahmed Foad Negm
-What linguistic differences between your dialect and others do you find the most striking? 
As Heba said, the pronounciation of the ج  but more, some words have different meanings in each dialect. More important : the differences in connotations  Some words "sound" too formal in a dialect, while they're very 3ammeyya in another, and vice-versa. Ain't that amazing ?
-Would you like to learn a dialect besides your own? If so, which one and why?​Of course, I'd love to be able to communicate with all the Arabophones, and understand their dialect.
The one that I'd specially love to learn is the Shamy (Levantine). I find it the most musical Arabic dialect. I just love listening to it 

لأهل اللغة بيننا:​

-ما أكثر ما يثير إعجابك في لغتك؟
أكثر ما أحبه في العربية هو المرونة المذهلة في تشكيل الكلمات، فمن ثلاثة أحرف فقط يمكننا أن نكوِّن اسمًا، وفعلاً، واسم مكان وزمان، واسم آلة....
كما أحب ما قد يعتبره البعض عيبًا، وهو الاختلاف الكبير بين اللهجات العربية، حيث أعتبرُ ذلك ثراءً لغويًا يضيف للغة ولا ينتقص منها
-هل ساعدك المنتدى على تعلم شيء جديد عن لغتك؟ إذا كان كذلك، ماذا؟
بالتأكيد ! تعلمتُ كلمات جديدة لم أسمع بها أو أقرأها من قبل، سواء في الفصحى أو العامية. كذلك تعلمت كيف أشرح النحو العربي باللغة الإنجليزية، وهو ما لم أتعلمه من قبل. وأرجو أن أكون نجحت في مساعدة دارسي اللغة.
-هل لديك مؤلف/شاعر/كاتب مسرحي/كتاب/قصيدة/مسرحية مفضل(ة)؟
أحب قراءة معظم الروائيين المصريين، وأخجل من نفسي لأنني حتى الآن لم أطّلع على أعمال روائيين عرب آخرين، لكني أنوي ذلك قريبًا بإذن الله.
بالنسبة لكتّاب المسرح، أحب قراءة مسرحيات يوسف إدريس، علي سالم، لينين الرملي
في الشعر الفصيح، أحب قراءة المتنبي، نزار قباني، إيليا أبي ماضي، أحمد شوقي، كامل الشوقي، إبراهيم ناجي... ومن شعراء العامية أحب صلاح جاهين وعبد الرحمن الأبنودي وأحمد فؤاد نجم.
-ما أكثر ما يلفت انتباهك من اختلافات لغوية بين لهجتك وغيرها من اللهجات؟
مثلما قالت هبة: الفارق في نطق حرف الجيم بين اللهجة المصرية واللهجات الأخرى. لكن ما يلفت انتباهي أكثر هو مدى الفارق في معاني، بل وأحيانًا في دلالات بعض الكلمات. فهناك كلمات قد نستخدمها في العامية المصرية بينما لا نسمعها في اللهجات الأخرى إلا في سياقات رسمية، والعكس صحيح.
-هل تود أن تتعلم لهجة أخرى غير لهجتك؟ إذا كان كذلك، أية لهجة ولماذا؟

بالتأكيد، فكم أود أن أتمكن من التواصل مع المتحدثين باللهجات العربية المختلفة. لكن أول لهجة أود تعلمها هي الشامية، فهي أكثر اللهجات العربية موسيقيةً في رأيي.​


----------



## zooz

cherine said:


> بالتأكيد، فكم أود أن أتمكن من التواصل مع المتحدثين باللهجات العربية المختلفة. لكن أول لهجة أود تعلمها هي الشامية، فهي أكثر اللهجات العربية موسيقيةً في رأيي.​




يبقى ماتترديديش لو عندك اي سؤال ولا حاجة كدة ولا كدة. احنا تحت امرك يا هانم


Inspired by Cherine's post, and to be fair towards the learners, I'll translate my answers sometime tomorrow when I have more time on my hands.​


----------



## Jana337

مرحبا, 

أريد أن أكتب أجوبتي في اللغة العربية ولكنّ ليس عندي الوقت كثير.


elroy said:


> -Why did you choose to learn Arabic?


بودّي أن أدرس لغة من اللغات غير هندوأوروبية و اللغة العربية أجمل لغات العالم إلّا اللغة الألمانية.
وأصدقائي العرب اصحاب علمٍ!


> -What is your favorite part about the language?


مصادر. 


> -What are some of the difficulties you faced or still face while learning it?


 ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع   
الأعداد.
هؤلاء, أولاك - أكرهها كرها شديدا. ليس من الممكن لي أن اتعلمها.



> -Are you interested in Arab culture as well?  If so, what interests you more, ancient or modern Arab culture?


أنا معنية بتاريخ الشرق الأوسط و بمشاكله السياسية الحاضيرة.


> -Have you read any books n Arabic?  If so, which ones?


هاها. هاهاهاهاها.



> Would you like to comment on one or more books in particular?


أقرأ كتابا سهلا لطلّاب اللغة العربية.  يوجد قصص قصيرة عن عنزات, غربان, لصوص و شياتين. مشيرة جدّا. 


> -Have you spent any time in the Arab world?  Any experiences you'd like to share with us?


لا. 

*****

أشكركم عميق الشكر على كلّ شيء!

ينا​


----------



## elroy

Thank you all for your kind words. It has truly been a great thrill to observe the Arabic forum grow and expand from its humble beginnings last year to the great community that it now is, and it makes me very happy to hear that so many of you have become so attached to it. Hopefully by next year we'll have twice, or three times, as many active members - and exponentially more threads, discussions, and learning experiences! ​ 
Like Cherine, I will answer the questions in both English and Arabic:​ 
-What fascinates you the most about your own language?
In one word, its uniqueness. I have studied - at least partially - over ten different languages, and I am continually fascinated by all the different aspects of Arabic that set it apart from other languages. Its nature as a diglossia language is perhaps what I find most fascinating about it. 
-Has the forum helped you learn anything about your own language? If so, what?
Absolutely. I can't count how many things our learners have pointed out that I had not noticed before. I have also learned many new words and practiced expressing myself in writing in Arabic (something that I don't usually do because my language of instruction has always been English).
-Do you have a favorite author/playwright/book/poem?
Unfortunately, because all of my schooling has been in English, I have not read enough in Arabic to answer this question. 
-What linguistic differences between your dialect and others do you find the most striking?
I am always struck by how many features of other dialects Palestinian Arabic seems to have. In a way, it's a mixture of many different dialects, to a greater extent than I've observed in other dialects. 
-Would you like to learn a dialect besides your own? If so, which one and why?
As an Israeli citizen, I am not permitted to travel to most Arab countries. Jordan and Egypt are exceptions, but I fully understand those dialects already. The fact that I am not able to practice a new dialect with its speakers in their country hugely decreases my motivation to learn it.  
 
-ما أكثر ما يثير إعجابك في لغتك؟
بكل بساطة، كونها فريدة من النوع. لقد درست - بشكل جزئي على الأقل - أكثر من عشر لغات مختلفة، وأنى مذهول باستمرار بكل صفات اللغة العربية التي تفرقها عن لغات أخرى. إن كون اللغة مكونة من صيغة فصيحة وصيغة عامية هو ربما أكثر ما يذهلني فيها.
-هل ساعدك المنتدى على تعلم شيء جديد عن لغتك؟ إذا كان كذلك، ماذا؟
بلا شك. ليس بإمكاني تعداد كل الأشياء التي قد أشار إليها دارسو اللغة بيننا والتي لم أكن قد لاحظتها قبلاً. هذا ولقد تعلمت عدة كلمات جديدة وتدربت على التعبير عن نفسي بالكتابة بالعربية (وهذا شيء لا أفعله عادة بما أن لغة ثقافتي كانت دائمًا الإنجليزية). 
-هل لديك مؤلف/شاعر/كاتب مسرحي/كتاب/قصيدة/مسرحية مفضل(ة)؟
لسوء الحظ، بما أن دراستي كانت دائمًا الإنجليزية، إني لم أقرأ كمية كافية بالعربية تسمح لي أن أجيب على هذا السؤال.
-ما أكثر ما يلفت انتباهك من اختلافات لغوية بين لهجتك وغيرها من اللهجات؟
غالبًا ما يلفت نظري عدد الصفات من اللهجات الأخرى التي تبدو اللهجة الفلسطينية أن تظهرها. أنها إلى حد ما خليط من لهجات مختلفة، إلى درجة أعلى مما قد لاحظته في لهجات أخرى.
-هل تود أن تتعلم لهجة أخرى غير لهجتك؟ إذا كان كذلك، أية لهجة ولماذا؟
بما أنني مواطن إسرائيلي فليس من المسموح لي أن أسافر إلى معظم الدول العربية. إن الأردن ومصر هما حالتان استثنائيتان، ولكني أفهم لهجتيهما كاملاً. إن عدم قدرتي على أن أتدرب على لهجة جديدة مع الناطقين بها في دولتهم تخفض الدافع لأن أتعلمها بشكل شديد. 
​​​​ 
If anyone has any questions - about what I said or what anyone else said - please free free to ask! Don't be shy! ​


----------



## elroy

Because you love corrections:


Jana337 said:


> مرحبا,
> 
> أريد أن أكتب أجوبتي باللغة العربية ولكنّ ليس عندي وقت كثير.
> 
> بودّي أن أدرس لغة من اللغات غير الهندوأوروبية و اللغة العربية أجمل لغات العالم إلا اللغة الألمانية.
> 
> وأصدقائي العرب أصحاب علمٍ!
> 
> المصادر. ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع ع
> 
> الأعداد.
> 
> هؤلاء, أولاك - أكرهها كرها شديدا. ليس من الممكن لي أن اتعلمها.
> 
> أنا معنية بتاريخ الشرق الأوسط و بمشاكله السياسية الحالية.هاها. هاهاهاهاها.
> 
> 
> أقرأ (حاليًا) كتابا سهلا لطلاب اللغة العربية. يوجد قصص قصيرة عن عنزات وغربان ولصوص وشياطين. إنها مثيرة جدّا. لا.
> 
> 
> *****
> 
> أشكركم عميق الشكر على كلّ شيء!
> 
> ينا


----------



## Whodunit

!أهلاً وسهلاَ، يا جمعيتي العربية العزيزة​ 
*.سأكتب مقدمتي بالإنجليزية وسأجاب على الأسئلة بالعربية كينا*​ 
_First off, I am sorry that I couldn't contribute sooner to this thread due to the lack of time. However, finally, I have arrived here in our cozy Arabic forum and am able to share my thoughts in this great thread with you! _

Second,
I have to thank إلروي وشيرين for their great job
in the Arabic forum both as moderators and as foreros.
What would we be without them? 

This paragraph is dedicated to the Arabic forum itself.
I hope I will be able to spend more time here
and come up with interesting and thought-provoking questions,
so that I can enjoy the beautiful language named العربية much more often.

_As for your questions:_

_Why did you choose to learn Arabic?_
 .لأن هذه اللغة هي واحدة اللغات الجمرى بالعالم. أدرس اللغة العربية منذ واحدة سنة، لكنني أضطر أن إعترف أن " استرح" أحياناً​ 
_What is your favorite part about the language?_​قد اهتمت دائماً بالحروف المتنوعة للعالم، وأخيراً بدأت على درس هذه اللغة الجاذبة. إذاً إنّ الحروف العربية تفتني أكثر من جميع​
_What are some of the difficulties you faced or still face while learning it?_​كتعلم، أكره الحرف "عين" أمام حركة الكسرة! فوق ذلك أضطر أن أدرس الحشوان، والسابقات (كـ، أ، لـ ...)، والأفعال وصروفهن​ 
_Are you interested in Arab culture as well? If so, what interests you more, ancient or modern Arab culture?_​نعم، أهتم بحضارة الدنية العربية، أى بالحديث. لكن لن أهتم إلا أكثراً بالحضارة إن أعرف اللغت العربية​ 
_Have you read any books in Arabic? If so, which ones? _​ لا، فقط كتبي مدرسية وقواميسي​ 
_Have you spent any time in the Arab world?_​ !لا بعد، للأسف​ 
_Any experiences you'd like to share with us?_​ عندي أصدقاء عرب لسنون ولطيفون كثيرون. هل هذا ليس كافن؟​


----------



## abusaf

سأحاول تقديم بعض التصويبات فيما يخص الرد الأسبق بإذن مؤلفه. ثمة بعض الكلمات ذات غموض فسأتركها لمؤلف النص ليوضحها إذا لزم الأمر إن شاء الله


​ 


> سأكتب مقدمتي بالإنجليزية وسأجيب على الأسئلة بالعربية كينا؟





> لأن هذه اللغة هي إحدى اللغات الجملى (يمكنك أن تقول: هي من أجمل اللغات) في العالم. أدرس اللغة العربية منذ سنة واحدة (وهنا يمكنك أن تقول : منذ سنة واحدة وأنا أدرس اللغة العربية) ، لكنني أضطر إلى أن أعترف بأني " استريح" أحياناً





> كنت مهتمًا دائماً بحروف العالم المتنوعة ، وأخيراً بدأت بدراسة (المصدر الصحيح: دراسة) هذه اللغة الجاذبة. إذاً إنّ الحروف العربية تفتني أكثر من غيرها





> كتعلم، أكره حرف العين أمام حركة الكسرة! فوق ذلك أضطر أن أدرس الحشوان، والسابقات (كـ، أ، لـ ...)، والأفعال وصروفهن





> نعم، أهتم بحضارة الدنية العربية، أى بالحديث. لكن لن أهتم إلا أكثراً بالحضارة إن أعرف اللغت العربية


لا أفهم هتين الجملتين
 

 

> لي أصدقاء عرب لسناء ولطفاء كثيرون. أليس هذا بكافي؟


قد أكون مخطئًا فيما صوّبت ولكن لعلنا نستفيد منه بشكل أو آخر​


----------



## elroy

*شكرًا على كلماتك اللطيفة يا هودانيت. أتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح خلال دراستك للغتنا. إليك مني أيضًا بعض التصويبات (سوف أحرر نص أبوساف منعًا للتكرار). إن الكلمة التي تحتها خط هي غير مفهومة بالنسبة لي.*​ 
سأحاول تقديم بعض التصويبات فيما يخص الرد السابق بإذن مؤلفه. ثمة بعض الكلمات ذات غموض (أو "الغامضة" أو "غير المفهومة" أو "التي معناها غير واضح") فسأتركها لمؤلف النص ليوضحها إذا لزم الأمر إن شاء الله​ 
 !أهلاً وسهلاَ، يا مجموعتي العربية (ولكننا لسنا جميعًا بعرب ) العزيزة​ 
سأكتب مقدمتي بالإنجليزية وسأجيب على الأسئلة بالعربية مثل ينا​ 
لأن هذه اللغة هي إحدى اللغات الجملى (يمكنك أن تقول: هي من أجمل اللغات ) في العالم. أدرس اللغة العربية منذ سنة واحدة (وهنا يمكنك أن تقول : منذ سنة واحدة وأنا أدرس اللغة العربية أفضل: "لقد مرت سنة واحدة على بداية دراستي للغة العربية") ، لكنني أضطر إلى أن أعترف ("إلى" ليست ضرورية ولكن "أضطر" ليس الفعل المناسب هنا، بل "يجب أن أعترف") بأني " استريح" أحياناً​ 
كنت مهتمًا دائماً بحروف العالم المتنوعة ، وأخيراً بدأت بدراسة (أو "بدأت دراسة") (المصدر الصحيح: دراسة) هذه اللغة الجاذبة. إذاً إنّ الحروف العربية تفتنني أكثر من غيرها (أظن أن المعنى المقصود هو "إن الحروف العربية هي أكثر ما يفتنني")​ 
كما تعلمون، أكره حرف العين قبل حركة الكسرة (أفضل: المحرك بالكسرة)! فوق ذلك أضطر أن أدرس (أفضل: "علي أن أدرس") الحشوان، والسابقات (كـ، أ، لـ ...)، والأفعال وتصريفهم​ 
نعم، أهتم بحضارة العالم العربي الحديث. لكن لا بد أن يزداد اهتمامي بهذه الحضارة أكثر فأكثر بينما أتعلم اللغة العربية​ 
لا أفهم هاتين الجملتين​ 
ليس بعد، للأسف​ 
لي ("عندي" ليس بخطأ، مع أن "لي" أفضل) أصدقاء عرب لسناء ولطفاء كثيرون. أليس هذا بكافٍ؟​


----------



## Josh_

*أاف مبروك إلى المنتدى على وصولها إلى إلف موصوعا وإلى سنة من تأسيسها (تقريبا في نفس الوقت)!  أشعر أنا بعلاقة خاصة مع المنتدى لأن وصولي إلي سنة هنا(مشاركتي الأولى) وحصولي على ألف مشاركة تزامنا المنتدى (تقريبا، يعني*)​ 

لدارسي اللغة الأجانب بيننا:

-لماذا قررت أن تتعلم العربية؟
 *تثير اللغات عجابني منذ زمان.*​ *في الحقيقة، قررت أن أتعلم العربية نزوةً.  بعد دراستي الـرياضيات والـموسـيقى مدة أربع  سـنوات أصبحت منهكا فـقررت أن أغيب عن الجامعة فترة صغيرة  وأرجع عندما أكون ارتاحت.  أثناء غيابي من الجامعة أردت الـسفر خارج أمريكا وسافرت إلى مصر رحلة  وعجبتني اللغة فقررت أن أزمن هناك وأتعلم الـعربية الـمصرية.  فكرت أن اللغة ستكون تحدٍ جديرا.  أقمت بمصر نصف سنة.*​ -ما أكثر شيء تفضله في هذه اللغة؟
*أستمتع بتعلم كل الجوانب من النحو ويعجبني أيضا كيف لكل الكلمات المشتقة من جذر معين معان قريبة. *

 -ما هي الصعوبات التي واجهتها أو لا تزال تواجهها خلال دراستك لها؟
 *يتعبني استخدام أدوات الربط ولذلك عندي  صعوبة في كتابة بشكل فصيح.*​ 

 -هل أنت معنى بالحضارة العربية أيضًا؟  إذا كان كذلك، بماذا أنت معني أكثر، بالحضارة العربية القديمة أم الحديثة؟
 *أنا معنى إلى حد ما بكلتا القديمة والحديثة ولكني معنى أكثر باللغة.*​ 

 -هل سبق وقرأت أية كتب بالعربية؟  إذا كان كذلك، أية كتب قرأت؟  هل لك من تعليق عن كتاب أو عدة كتب بشكل خاص؟
*قرأت قصص أطفال ومقالات في جرائد وقطعات عديدة من نصوص قديمة.  معطم القصص  التي قرأتها قصص أمريكية/غربية  تُرجمت إلى العربية.*

 -هل سبق ومضيت وقتًا في العالم العربي؟  هل من تجارب تود أن تشاركنا إياها؟
 *كما قلت أقمت نصف سنة  بمصر.*​ *أثناء وقتي هناك كنت أذهب إلى مقهى وألعب الشطرنج مع صديق وأحيانا مع آخرين من أرادوا.  كان صديقي والآخرون لاعبين باهرين واستطعت أن أتحسن لعبا واستراتيجيةً*​ *
مرة ما عملت رحلة إلى مرسى مطروح بحافلة.  ونحن في طريق احتاجت أن أستعمل الحمام لكن لم يكن بالحافلة حماما.  اتكسفت أن أقول للسائق ولكني قلت لصديقتي التي كانت معي وهي أخبرت للسائق بحالي. فأوقف الحافلة، الذي كان مليئة بناس، وخرجت منه وتبولت وراءه .*
​*ترحَّب التصويبات*​
I will translate my responses into English within the next few days.


----------



## elroy

* 
إليك بعض التصويبات والتحسينات، مع أني يجب أن أقول أن قدراتك الكتابية تتحسن يومًا بعد يوم!
*

* ألف مبروك إلى المنتدى على وصوله إلى ألف موضوعا وعلى مرور سنة منذ/على تأسيسه (تقريبا في نفس الوقت)! أشعر أنني في علاقة خاصة مع المنتدى لأن مرور السنة على انضمامي إلى المنتدى (مشاركتي الأولى) وحصولي على ألف مشاركة صادفا احتفالي المنتدى (تقريبا، يعني)​
​


لدارسي اللغة الأجانب بيننا:​

-لماذا قررت أن تتعلم العربية؟

لقد أثارت اللغات إعجابي منذ زمان. 




في الحقيقة، قررت أن أتعلم العربية نزوةً. بعد دراستي للـرياضيات والـموسـيقى مدة أربع سـنوات أصبحت منهكا فـقررت أن أغيب عن الجامعة فترة صغيرة وأرجع عندما أكون قد ارتحت. أثناء غيابي عن الجامعة أردت الـسفر خارج أمريكا فسافرت إلى مصر رحلة وأعجبتني اللغة فقررت أن أبقى هناك وأتعلم الـعربية الـمصرية. ظننت أن اللغة ستكون تحدٍ جديرا. أقمت في مصر نصف سنة.​
​
-ما أكثر شيء تفضله في هذه اللغة؟
أستمتع بتعلم كل جوانب النحو ويعجبني أيضا وجود معان قريبة لكل الكلمات المشتقة من جذر معين . 

-ما هي الصعوبات التي واجهتها أو لا تزال تواجهها خلال دراستك لها؟

يتعبني استخدام أدوات الربط ولذلك عندي صعوبة في الكتابة بشكل فصيح.​
​


-هل أنت معنى بالحضارة العربية أيضًا؟ إذا كان كذلك، بماذا أنت معني أكثر، بالحضارة العربية القديمة أم الحديثة؟

أنا معنى إلى حد ما بكلتي الحضارتين، القديمة والحديثة ولكني معنٍ أكثر باللغة.​
​


-هل سبق وقرأت أية كتب بالعربية؟ إذا كان كذلك، أية كتب قرأت؟ هل لك من تعليق عن كتاب أو عدة كتب بشكل خاص؟
لقد قرأت قصص أطفال ومقالات في جرائد وقطعات عديدة من النصوص القديمة. معظم القصص التي قرأتها قصص أمريكية/غربية قد تُرجمت إلى العربية.

-هل سبق ومضيت وقتًا في العالم العربي؟ هل من تجارب تود أن تشاركنا إياها؟

كما قلت أقمت نصف سنة في مصر.​




أثناء وقتي هناك كنت أذهب إلى مقهى وألعب الشطرنج مع صديق وأحيانا مع آخرين من الذين رغبوا. كان صديقي والآخرون لاعبين باهرين واستطعت أن أتحسن لعبا واستراتيجيةً​
​

مرة ما عملت رحلة إلى مرسى مطروح في الحافلة. ونحن في طريق احتجت أن أستعمل الحمام ولكنه لم يكن في الحافلة حماما. من شدة إحراجي لم أقل شيئا للسائق ولكني قلت لصديقتي التي كانت معي وهي أخبرت السائق بحالتي. فأوقف الحافلة، التي كانت مليئة بالناس، وخرجت منها وتبولت وراءها .



​يرحَّب بالتصويبات​*​


----------



## SarahBeth

-لماذا قررت أن تتعلم العربية؟

قررت دراسة العربية في أول سنة من الجامعة.كنت متخصصا في العلوم السياسية ، ولكن ارغب في دراسة لغة اجنبية.دراسة العربية جعلني تقرر تغيير تخصصي الى الدراسات العربية.

 -ما أكثر شيء تفضله في هذه اللغة؟

كل شيء! خصوصا  المفاجاه على وجوه العرب في المحلات والمطاعم هنا عندما اتكلم بالعربية معهم.

 -ما هي الصعوبات التي واجهتها أو لا تزال تواجهها خلال دراستك لها؟

بعض القواعد.

 -هل أنت معنى بالحضارة العربية أيضًا؟  إذا كان كذلك، بماذا أنت معني أكثر، بالحضارة العربية القديمة أم الحديثة؟

نعم! أحب دراسة الثقافة العربية الحديثة.

 -هل سبق وقرأت أية كتب بالعربية؟  إذا كان كذلك، أية كتب قرأت؟  هل لك من تعليق عن كتاب أو عدة كتب بشكل خاص؟

 لقد قرأت بعض "هاري بوتر" و"مدن الملح". قرأت "مدن الملح" في اللغة الانكليزيه ، ثم اشتريت .... كاملة عندما كنت في بيروت.

How do I say series, as in book series?​
 -هل سبق ومضيت وقتًا في العالم العربي؟  هل من تجارب تود أن تشاركنا إياها؟
 

زرت لبنان وسوريا.كنت في لبنان هذا الصيف وانا اجلاؤة(؟؟؟؟) الى قبرص .لبنان بلد جميل وسأعود اليها فى ديسمبر لزيارة قصيرة .ساقضي نصف سنة في مصر أيضًا. أريد السفرالى كل بلدان في الشرق الاوسط ولكنني احب اكثر بلاد الشام

Kindly correct my mistakes 

. 
​


----------



## elroy

*تفضلي يا سارة:*


قررت دراسة العربية في أول سنة من الجامعة.كنت متخصصة في العلوم السياسية ، ولكني رغبت في دراسة لغة أجنبية.دراسة العربية جعلتني أقرر تغيير تخصصي إلى الدراسات العربية.


كل شيء! 

خصوصا المفاجأه (أفصل: التفاجؤ) على وجوه العرب في المحلات والمطاعم هنا عندما أتكلم بالعربية معهم.

بعض القواعد.


نعم! أحب دراسة الثقافة العربية الحديثة.



لقد قرأت بعض كتب "هاري بوتر" و"مدن الملح". قرأت "مدن الملح" باللغة الانكليزيه ، ثم اشتريت سلسلة كتب كاملة


عندما كنت في بيروت. 

زرت لبنان وسوريا.كنت في لبنان هذا الصيف وانا اجلاؤة(؟؟؟؟ للأسف لا أعرف ما الذي تريدين قوله هنا) إلى قبرص .لبنان بلد جميل وسأعود اليه فى ديسمبر لزيارة قصيرة .سأقضي نصف سنة في مصر أيضًا. أريد السفر إلى كل البلدان في الشرق الأوسط (أو: كل بلدان الشرق الأوسط) ولكنني أفضل بلاد الشام







*عمل ممتاز  
*​


----------



## abusaf

تأنيت كلمة لبنان ليس بخطأ على ما أعتقد


----------



## elroy

لبنان بلد جميل وسأعود اليه فى ديسمبر 
 
الهاء تعود إلى "بلد" ولا إلى "لبنان".
​


----------



## ayed

abusaf said:


> أهلا بكم وألف مبروك على مرور عام كامل على هذا المنتدى
> 
> بالنسبة إلى الأسئلة المطروحة فسأحاول جهد طاقتي الإجابة عليها​




أما الأسئلة المطروحة فسأجيب عليها قدر طاقتي/جهدي/المستطاع
أولاً: هناك أسباب عديدة دفعتني إلى دراسة اللغة العربية كان من أهمها/أبرزها-كما ذكره محمد-تلاوة القرآن الكريم وقراءة غيره من الكتب الدينية لكوني مسلماً أعجمياً.وبمرور الوقت وجدت نفسي متشوقاً/متلهفاً إلى تعلم المزيد/لأنهل من علوم اللغة ، ليس الحروف والكلمات البسيطة وحسب بل غيرها.وقد مضى حوالي سنة ونصف منذ بداية دراستي للغة العربية. 
ثانياً:هناك أشياء كثيرة تعجبني في اللغة العربية منها :أوزانها المختلفة ، وأبواب الفعل ، وقلة الدخيل/الكلمات الدخيلة فيها.فمثلاً ، حين يريد المرء تعلم الفرنسية أو الأسبانية ، فأن لديه مسبقاً حصيلة/مفردات لغوية من هاتين اللغتين، لكونهما مشتقتين من أصل واحد ، اللغة اللاتينية فيما يجد الراغب في تعلم العربية كلمات وعبارات جديدة لم يسبق له الاطلاع عليها فيشعر وكأنه يدخل عالماً جديداً.ولِما وجدته من متعة في دراسة اللغة العربية فقد شرعت بتعلم الفرنسية متوقعاً المتعة نفسها لكني سرعان ما تركتها ورجعت إلى العربية.
ثالثاً:الصعوبات التي واجهتها خلال دراسة اللغة العربية.
طبعاً ، لاتخلو أي دراسة من الصعوبات ، والجدير ذكره أن معظم/جل الصعوبات التي يواجهها الطالب ابتداءاً/في البداية هي محاولته في استيعاب القواعد المؤرقة ولكل مثابر نتائج(لكل مجتهد نصيب)(من زرع حصد).وحينما يتمكن من تجاوز تلك المصاعب/العقبات الأُوَل تنفتح له أبواب عالم حافل بالأدب الجميل والحكم الصائبة. ومن عجائب اللغة العربية هو استحالة قولة:"الآن تعلمت اللغة العربية" لأن كل كلمة تتعلمها لها آلاف الاشتقاقات والأوزان لم تقع عيناك عليها من قبل وهكذا يكون حال الجميع حتى الناطقين بالعربية أنفسهم وهي من أكبر لغات في العالم.أن أسهل ما يتعلمه المرء المفردات الجديدة وذلك لثبات نظامها اللغوي تقريباً ولا توجد استثناءات فيما نجد في اللغات الأخرى أن المفردة لها وزن وقاعدة جديدة.ولخشيتي من الإطالة عليكم ، سأجيب بإيجاز على سائر الأسئلة بإذنكم . 
لم أكن صراحةً مهتماً كثيراً بالحضارة العربية عموماً .فقد سافرت إلى مصر وفضلت الذهاب لرؤية/مشاهدة الأهرامات وغيرها وهي ما يدفع أفواج السائحين إلى زيارة مصر بيد أني استمعت كثيراً بالجو ومخالطة الناس الطيبين الكرام.أتمنى العودة إلى مصر في المستقبل إن شاء الله .لقد سبق لي قراءة كتب عديدة باللغة العربية معظمها سياسية ، ودينية ، وطبية وحتى القصص .اختم حديثي هذا بنقل تحياتي الخالصة لكم جميعاً أيها الأعضاء وأشكركم على كل ما قدمتموه من مساعدة ومؤازرة وحل الأسئلة والنقاشات الهامة. 




elroy said:


> -ما أكثر ما يثير إعجابك في لغتك؟
> بكل بساطة، كونها فريدة من النوع. لقد درست - بشكل جزئي على الأقل - أكثر من عشر لغات مختلفة، وأنى مذهول باستمرار بكل صفات اللغة العربية التي تفرقها عن لغات أخرى. إن كون اللغة مكونة من صيغة فصيحة وصيغة عامية هو ربما أكثر ما يذهلني فيها.
> -هل ساعدك المنتدى على تعلم شيء جديد عن لغتك؟ إذا كان كذلك، ماذا؟
> بلا شك. ليس بإمكاني تعداد كل الأشياء التي قد أشار إليها دارسو اللغة بيننا والتي لم أكن قد لاحظتها قبلاً. هذا ولقد تعلمت عدة كلمات جديدة وتدربت على التعبير عن نفسي بالكتابة بالعربية (وهذا شيء لا أفعله عادة بما أن لغة ثقافتي كانت دائمًا الإنجليزية).
> -هل لديك مؤلف/شاعر/كاتب مسرحي/كتاب/قصيدة/مسرحية مفضل(ة)؟
> لسوء الحظ، بما أن دراستي كانت دائمًا الإنجليزية، إني لم أقرأ كمية كافية بالعربية تسمح لي أن أجيب على هذا السؤال.





elroy said:


> ​​​​​​​​​​​​​​




ببساطة كونها فريدة من نوعها .لقد درست جزئياً-على الأقل-أكثر من عشر لغات مختلفة وما لازلت مذهولاً من صفات اللغة العربية التي تميزها عن اللغات الأخرى ولعل ما يذهلني فيها كونها لغة ثنائية : فصحى ولهجة عامية.
ولسوء الحظ ، أن دراستي كانت دائماً بالإنجليزية ،لذا لم تكن حصيلتي اللغوية كافية تسمح لي بالإجابة على هذا السؤال. 
وبما أني مواطن إسرائيلي فلا يسمح لي بالسفر إلى الدول العربية باستثناء/ما عدا/عدا مصر والأردن لكني أفهم لهجات مواطنيها تماماً. كما أن عدم قدرتي على التدرب على لهجة جديدة مع ناطقيها في دولهم يقلل من رغبتي كثيراً في تعلمها .




Josh Adkins said:


> أاف مبروك إلى المنتدى على وصولها إلى إلف موصوعا وإلى سنة من تأسيسها (تقريبا في نفس الوقت)! أشعر أنا بعلاقة خاصة مع المنتدى لأن وصولي إلي سنة هنا(مشاركتي الأولى) وحصولي على ألف مشاركة تزامنا المنتدى (تقريبا، يعني)




في الحقيقة ، أنني قررت تعلم العربية رغبة مني . فبعد دراستي للرياضيات والموسيقى مدة أربع سنوات أصبحت منهكاً وقررت الغياب عن الجامعة فترة وجيزة/قصيرة للراحة ثم ارجع مجدداً .أثناء غيابي عن الجامعة أردت السفر خارج أمريكا ، وسافرت إلى مصر وقد أعجبتني اللغة فقررت تعلم اللهجة المصرية وأنها ستكون تحدٍ جديد وأقمت فيها نصف سنة.
...
استمتع بتعلم الجوانب النحوية كلها ويعجبني أن كل كلمة مشتقة لها معان متقاربة.
أثناء تواجدي في مصر كنت ارتاد مقهى والعب الشطرنج مع أحد الأصدقاء وأحياناً مع آخرين ممن يريدون ذلك.فكان صديقي والآخرون لاعبين مهرة وقد استطعت تحسين مهاراتي في اللعبة وفنها.في أحدى المرات كنت في رحلة مستقلاً حافلة إلى مرسي مطروح وأثناء الطريق/وفي عرض الطريق احتجت دخول/استعمال الحمام ولكن لم يكن بها حمام . فخجلت/استحيت أن أبلغ السائق بوضعي وطلبت من صديقتي التي بمعيتي إخبار/إبلاغ السائق بحالتي ؛ فأوقف الحافلة المحملة بالركاب وترجلت/نزلت وتبولت خلفها/وراءها.




SarahBeth said:


> -لماذا قررت أن تتعلم العربية؟
> 
> قررت دراسة العربية في أول سنة من الجامعة.كنت متخصصا في العلوم السياسية ، ولكن ارغب في دراسة لغة اجنبية.دراسة العربية جعلني تقرر تغيير تخصصي الى الدراسات العربية.
> 
> -ما أكثر شيء تفضله في هذه اللغة؟
> 
> 
> كل شيء!
> خصوصا المفاجاه على وجوه العرب في المحلات والمطاعم هنا عندما اتكلم بالعربية معهم.
> -هل سبق ومضيت وقتًا في العالم العربي؟ هل من تجارب تود أن تشاركنا إياها؟
> زرت لبنان وسوريا.كنت في لبنان هذا الصيف وانا اجلاؤة(؟؟؟؟) الى قبرص .لبنان بلد جميل وسأعود اليها فى ديسمبر لزيارة قصيرة .ساقضي نصف سنة في مصر أيضًا. أريد السفرالى كل بلدان في الشرق الاوسط ولكنني احب اكثر بلاد الشام
> Kindly correct my mistakes




قررت دراسة العربية في أول سنة من الجامعة.كنت متخصصة في العلوم السياسية ، ولكني كنت أرغب/رغبت في دراسة لغةأجنبية.وقد جعلتني دراسة العربية أغير تخصصي إلى الدراسات العربية.
ما أكثر شيء تفضله في هذه اللغة؟
كل شيء، خصوصاً تلك الدهشة التي تعتري وجوه العرب/على وجوه العرب/دهشة العرب في المحلات والمطاعم هناعندما أتكلم بالعربيةمعهم.
لقد زرت لبنان وسوريا.وكنت في لبنان هذا الصيف (وأجليتُ)(I was evacuated to )إلى قبرص .ولبنان بلد جميل وسأعود إليها فى ديسمبر في زيارة قصيرة .كما سأقضي نصف سنة في مصر أيضًا. أريدالسفر الى كل بلدان الشرق الأوسط ولكنني أحب بلاد الشام كثيراً.
 ​


----------



## ayed

أود-في المقام الأول-أن أعبر عن شكري وامتناني للقائمين على هذا المنتدى وهما :إلياس ، وشيرين.
فقد انقضى عام على افتتاحه ، واستفدت كثيراً من مناقشة الأسئلة المطروحة فيه سواء ما يخص اللغة العربية أو الانجليزية.وبهذا المناسبة أود أن ألفت طلاب اللغة العربية إلى النقاط التالية:
1.تعلم اللغة العربية الفصحى ؛ لأنها الأساس(البنية التحتية – infrastructure) ، وإن أردت تعلم أي لهجة فلا ضير في ذلك.
2.الاستماع إلى المذياع ، والتلفاز ، ومشاهدة الأفلام العربية ، خصوصاً ، بالعربية الفصحى ، وقراءة الصحف ، والمجلات ، ومن ثم حفظ التعابير التركيبية ،والمفردات المتلازمة مع بعضها. 
3. الكتابة باللغة الفصحى يحسن من مستواك في ربط الجمل ، والتعرف على أسلوب الكتابة ، ونسقها ، وتسلسل الأحداث ، والسبك اللغوي ، وسلالة الانتقال من فكرة إلى أخرى.
----------------------- 
ما أكثر ما يثير إعجابك في لغتك؟
سلالة النطق ، وغزارة المشتقات ، والأوزان الصرفية ، ووفرة المفردات ومعانيها المتقاربة، والأضداد ، وغيرها..
 
-هل ساعدك المنتدى على تعلم شيء جديد عن لغتك؟ إذا كان كذلك، ماذا؟
 
بالتأكيد ! إن معظم أسئلة طلاب اللغة العربية-هنا في المنتدى- تدفعني إلى البحث عن الإجابة الصحيحة وتقصيها فكانوا سبباً في زيادة حصيلتي اللغوية . ولكوني أعمل مترجماً ، فقد استفدت كثيراً في مجال تخصصي أيضاً.
-هل لديك مؤلف/شاعر/كاتب مسرحي/كتاب/قصيدة/مسرحية مفضل(ة)؟
أقرأ قصائد شعراء العصر الجاهلي لأنها منظومة بالفصحى ومفرداتها راقية وجزلة .وكما قيل (الشعر ديوان العرب). أقرأ الصحف المنشورة باللغة الانجليزية ، خصوصاً صحيفة(USATODAY)(Loss Angles Times )(Daily Mail)(Independent)(Herald Tribune )وذلك زيادة حصيلتي اللغوية من مفردات وتعابير مختلفة قد أحتاجها يوماً ما.اقرأ القصص القصيرة لبعض الكتاب الأمريكيين خصوصاً الكاتب(Edgar Alan Poe) فيشدني بأسلوب كتاباته وعنصر التشويق(suspension) فيها.
 
-ما أكثر ما يلفت انتباهك من اختلافات لغوية بين لهجتك وغيرها من اللهجات؟
نطق بعض الحروف ، مثل الحرف "ج" ينطق "ق" في اللهجة المصرية وسياقات بعض العبارات المختلفة واختلاف بين الدال والمدلول ، فمثلاً ، كلمة"العافية" في اللهجة المغربية تعني"النار" . أما عندنا فتعني "الصحة ". 
 
-هل تود أن تتعلم لهجة أخرى غير لهجتك؟ إذا كان كذلك، أية لهجة ولماذا؟
 
 
اعرف معظم اللهجة المصرية ، وكذلك الشامية ، ولازلت اقرأ عنها محاولاً استيعابها . وتعجبني نغمة اللهجة السورية.
 
شكرا للجميع
​


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

هذا بشيرخير جدّا. يعيش منتدى اللغة عربية ! اتأسّف عن تأخيري و لكن يسرّني ان اكتب بعض الكلمات بالعربي في مناسبة هذا العيد الاوّل ( إسمحو لي باغلات
. يعجني جدّا زيارة اممنتدى و ذلك بفصل لطف جميع الاعضاء, و خصوصًا شرين و إلروي. إنانتما دائماً حاضران لإجابة أي سؤال و تأشركان حبّ لغتكم. عجيب ! 
آجاب على أسئلة في أقرب وقت ممكن. ​


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

يعيش المنتدى العربي ! 
هذا بشير عظيم اطالعه بكلّّّ سرور غير أنّني متأسّف
عن تأخيري و لكن يسرّني ان اكتب بالعربي في مناسبت هذا العيد اوّل (إسمحلو باغلات ! ) فيعجبني جدًا زيارة المنتدى 
و ذلك بفضل جميع الاعضاء و خصوصًا شرين و إلروي. إنّكم دائمًا حاضرون لإجابة اي سؤال و تأشركون حبّ لغتكم. ممتاز! ​ 

لماذا قررت أن تتعلم العربية؟
هذه حكايا قديمة طويلة ! من طفولتي جذبني ما نقول عادة "اللغات الشرقيّة" و خصوصًا الحروف و ما زال يعجبني الخطّ العربي. أمّا اوّل كتاب العربي الذي فتحته فهو جاء من القاهرة فكان الراديو المصري يذوع دروس و يبعث كتوب لتعلّّيم الفصحة، و بعدين علّّمت الفرنساوي سنتين في المغرب فشوّقني هذه الإقامة الإستمرار درسًا العربي​ 
. ما أكثر شيء تفضله في هذه اللغة؟
ما زال أعجب الخطّّّ واصوات الفصحة و بعض من الدارجة كالسورية و اللبنانية و المصرية ، ولو لا افهم ! و كذلك بنية منطقية النحو و إشتقاق الكلمات.​ 
ما هي الصعوبات التي واجهتها أو لا تزال تواجهها خلال دراستك لها؟
من الصعب ان صعوبات عديدة !
أكتشاف في القموس بعض الا صول مشكّلة من حروف العلّّّّّة و ايضًا ان اقرق بين الصواتم المغخّمة و الأخرى. و الكلمات مختلفة جدًا بين العربي و الفرساوي فأستصعب تذكّّّّّهم!​ 
هل أنت معنى بالحضارة العربية أيضًا؟ إذا كان كذلك، بماذا أنت معني أكثر، بالحضارة العربية القديمة أم الحديثة؟
إننني معنى اكثر بالعالم المعاصر غير انّّي اهتم ايضًا بمصادر و تريخ القرآن واللغة فاقرأ مقالات صحفية و مجلّّّّّّات و حينًا رواية مترجمة ، حاليًًا انا نائق
. بقرأءة "عمارة يعقوبيان" للاسواني التي يرجموها إلى فرسانوي حديثًا​ 
هل سبق وقرأت أية كتب بالعربية؟ إذا كان كذلك، أية كتب قرأت؟ هل لك من تعليق عن كتاب أو عدة كتب بشكل خاص؟
يُقال الحقّ ، لا . قرأت قصص قصيرة لمحمد المرّ و نجيب محفوظ و زكريا تامر، و لكن في الكتاب مع ترجمة و شروح .​ 
هل سبق ومضيت وقتًا في العالم العربي؟ هل من تجارب تود أن تشاركنا إياها؟
كما قلت من قبل قضيت مع زوجتي سنتين في المغرب حيث كان لي ترجريبة اخاذة تعليم مع بنات في االثانوية
و بعدين زرت عدّة بلاد من المغرب إلى المشرق ، فاعجبني كثيرًا اليمن من الجمال المناظر و هندسة البناء و لانّه تأثر قليلًًًًًًاًًً بالغرب و احّبت جدّا سورية ومصر ايضًا بسبب الأثر العتيقة و لطافة الناس و حضرة العديد من ثقافة قديمة أو حديثة. إن شاء اللّه ازور القدس و الفلستين في المستقب​


----------



## suma

elroy said:


> ​For our non-native learners:​
> -Why did you choose to learn Arabic?
> I've always been a language lover, but my choice to learn Arabic was mostly for religious reasons. as I am  a Muslim it just made sense that I should learn and understand the language of the Quran and as knowledge of Arabic is key to the vast heritage of Islamic learning.
> 
> -What is your favorite part about the language?
> I love the grammar and written form of the language, wish all Arabs today spoke that way.
> 
> -What are some of the difficulties you faced or still face while learning it?
> It was a long pursuit. Arabic doesn't truly reveal itself and beauty except after several years of continued study. the diglossia situation certainly adds more difficulty to learning Arabic.
> 
> -Are you interested in Arab culture as well? If so, what interests you more, ancient or modern Arab culture?
> what's so nice is that Arabic is spoken over a vast area with many countries who all share a basic common culture and religion but there are still many regional differences, diallects, modes of speech, which makes traveling thru the Mid-East very interesting.
> 
> -Have you read any books in Arabic? If so, which ones? Would you like to comment on one or more books in particular?
> One short story I really enjoyed
> نجية بنت الفقي
> محمود تيمور
> I discovered it in a collection of short stories. It's a very sad story but one I enjoyed reading very much.
> 
> -Have you spent any time in the Arab world? Any experiences you'd like to share with us?
> I spent several years travelling around Egypt where I got my initial exposure to the Arab world, also lived and studied in KSA.​
> [/rtl]


----------

